# Hello all! New to sailing, but absolutely in love



## tag_wolverine (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi all!

I spent years of sitting in harbors and watching the boats come in, reading up on sailing, and feeding an utter fascination with sailing. I finally got out on the water after some friends chartered a sailboat for a night and confirmed an absolute love! 

I don't own a boat yet, but maybe in the next couple of years. I would love to learn more and recently moving out to Chicago, I feel I'm in a place where I can. Unfortunately I am a grad student, so I'm saving capital so that I can take a class maybe next year. 

Looking forward to learning more, hearing stories, and would appreciate any and all advice about entering this beautiful world of sailing!


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Go for it! I have a love for sailing that has lasted my entire life. Wife, children and now grandchildren all share it with me. Hope that you find joy, peace, excitement, challenge, … what ever your path sets in front of you. Good Luck!! My advice: Hang out at the harbor and meet people. Develop a sence of who you can trust. Go sailing a lot.


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

In some ways it can be everything you ever hoped for. In other ways, you will curse the day that you ever bought the boat. Try to find a mooring outside of Chicago, your need a big outboard and 30 minutes just to find your way out of the Marina.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet. 

You might try an internet search for local sailing clubs or sailing associations. These are usually inexpensive ways to get onto boats and learn.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome! Rather than take a class, perhaps you can join a club that is active in sailing and save that money for when you buy a boat (you're gonna need all of it and more). A good club, with experienced sailors and lots of opportunities to get on the water, is a bigger bang for the buck than a weekend class or two. You'll also see what you might like and won't like in a boat of your own. Have fun


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

OK - here's an old one:

Do you want to know if you'll like to sail? Put on your best (and most expensive) clothes and fill the pockets with $100 bills. Step into the shower with the water on cold, and have your significant other throw salt on you. Take out the $100 bills and tear them into little pieces and watch them go down the drain. If you like this, you'll like sailing!

^..^..^..^..^..^..^..^..:2 boat:


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

Scotty C-M said:


> OK - here's an old one:
> 
> Do you want to know if you'll like to sail? Put on your best (and most expensive) clothes and fill the pockets with $100 bills. Step into the shower with the water on cold, and have your significant other throw salt on you. Take out the $100 bills and tear them into little pieces and watch them go down the drain. If you like this, you'll like sailing!
> :


I hate that. But its too real. Pray that your first year turns out to be nothing but fun, because if its not, you will always be looking for the ways that things can go down hill fast and you can once again be scared crapless.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Scotty C-M said:


> OK - here's an old one:
> 
> Do you want to know if you'll like to sail? Put on your best (and most expensive) clothes and fill the pockets with $100 bills. Step into the shower with the water on cold, and have your significant other throw salt on you. Take out the $100 bills and tear them into little pieces and watch them go down the drain. If you like this, you'll like sailing!
> 
> ^..^..^..^..^..^..^..^..:2 boat:


With only slight edits--change it to $1000 bills, add "with all your clothes on, in the dark"-- you'll have the simulator for offshore sailboat racing!


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Walk the docks of the marinas and yacht clubs in your area in your spare time (like a grad student has so much of that, lol). Offer to help folks wash their boat, fold sails or whatever and you'll be out on the water and getting a better education than money could buy, sooner than you thought. Sail with as many skippers and on as many boats as you can. Every skipper has his/her own way of doing things, but generally none is more correct than the other, just different. Every boat is different and has certain features that make it better for each owner's needs. Once you understand these differences, it will be easier for you to choose the boat that suits YOUR needs, when the time comes to buy one.
Don't listen to those grouches above. Our boat is our home, transportation and our income. If next season is as good as this season, our boat will be putting quite a few of those $100.00 bills into our pockets to get wet in that proverbial shower, after expenses. This year it bought itself a new mainsail, and not some overseas cheapo either.
Good luck.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

Can't add much to what Capta said.
I don't know why some people sail, sounds like they hate everything about it.
Great sport and not much more expensive than most other "adult" pass times.
I can easily spend more on a one week Whistler ski trip than I do for an entire seasons sailing. Some years you have more expenses than others.


----------



## tag_wolverine (Jun 16, 2016)

Really appreciate this! Thank you. I'll have to spend some time down at the harbor learning. It's great to hear this kind of perspective and that it can be a great family activity as well. I'm really looking forward to diving in to sailing and learning all that I can. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Trayselwonk 1 (Jun 24, 2016)

I am presenting a perfect opportunity for YOU to get into sailing.... as I need CREW on a 42' sloop right now 6/23/16. Live aboard and work on this boat. The EVENING COCONUT is looking for new crew members. I am in Beaufort, NC. Ideally I would prefer one woman and one man. One new crew must have some experience. The other can learn. I am Art @ 252 723 0638.


----------

